

Ask HN: Review my web app, AreaTeams - mshafrir
http://www.areateams.com

======
pedalpete
USE google.loader.ClientLocation; to sniff out the current location of the
site visitor. I'm in California and you're showing me NYC. Not super
effective.

Also (as frossie alluded to) you need an input to allow searching by location.
Don't worry about zip code vs city, etc. Pass the data from the search box to
the google api and it will do the rest.

~~~
mshafrir
I'm using server side lookup based on ip and falling back to google client
location, but you're right on that I should just be using google client
location. Definitel gives more accurate results.

~~~
pedalpete
Oh, whatever you use, just use it. It didn't get my location, but placed me in
nyc, so I assumed you weren't doing an ip lookup.

------
jrwoodruff
It feels like a nice exercise in utilizing the google maps api, but I'm not
sure this is solving a real problem. If I want to know when the next detroit
tigers home game is (hardly what I consider local here 2 hours outside of
detroit), I'm going to ESPN or the tigers site.

Increase the scope to include college games, and include non-mainstream sports
(rugby, volleyball, etc.), ditch the map as the main site nav, and you might
have something.

And yea, ditch the adwords until you get traffic. I thought it was seo at
first.

------
DanHulton
Currently down:

    
    
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 507, in __call__
            handler.get(*groups)
          File "/base/data/home/apps/hometeamed/1.336527601886172444/app/home.py", line 47, in get
            site_settings = SiteSettings.get()
          File "/base/data/home/apps/hometeamed/1.336527601886172444/app/models.py", line 235, in get
            logging.info(("site settings count", site_settings.count()))
          File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py", line 1485, in count
            return self._get_query().Count(limit=limit)
          File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore.py", line 1038, in Count
            self._ToPb(limit=limit), resp)
          File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_stub_map.py", line 72, in MakeSyncCall
            apiproxy.MakeSyncCall(service, call, request, response)
          File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_stub_map.py", line 255, in MakeSyncCall
            rpc.CheckSuccess()
          File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/apiproxy_rpc.py", line 111, in CheckSuccess
            raise self.exception
        Error: An error occurred for the API request datastore_v3.Count().
    

That stuff should be in an error log somewhere, not dumped on the front page.

~~~
mshafrir
Perfect timing... Posted this right when Google took App Engine down for
maintenance. Apologies..

------
javery
Ditch the adsense and look for referral programs for ticket providers, I am
sure some of them have them. That seems like a much better revenue model than
hoping people click on that stack of ads.

------
lastps
b4 i looked at the site i thought it was a great name for the idea i was
assuming -- "area" teams in the semi-anonymous onion sense, meaning, local
teams like high school, local/division ii/iii college, etc.

not that focusing on the majors is bad -- it's a good idea -- i just thought
it worth mentioning that the word "area" conjured up high school and not
majors for me.

~~~
abesapien
Yes i thought it would definitely include local high school games and even
possibly local hobby leagues. There are a lot of those. Funny when I grew up
in Richmond, VA there was a local Rugby league. The athletes there were
amazing . I was just lucky I lived nearby and I am not sure if anyone else in
the neighborhood even knew about it . If they did they would have been exposed
to a different sport from a different culture with great action.

------
frossie
Allow zipcode entry. Dragging the wee man all the way from Hawaii to the
mainland so I could see what this thing did was a drag :-) Anyway, people
don't always support their geographically closest team.

(I have no comment on the actual usefulness of this thing, not being a
sportsgoer)

------
run4yourlives
The home game tomorrow of the Vancouver Canucks, which I needed to literally
journey across the country for, apparently starts at 10pm.

You need to ensure that the time zones stay local to the map shown, as well as
what the others have said. Finally, link to tickets or something.

------
qeorge
Would be great if you could include minor leagues and college sports. There
would be a higher chance of showing listings, and cover more price ranges.

I'm in Raleigh, NC, and since I see nothing available in my area, I probably
won't return.

------
greml1n
Discovering how to enable NHL took too long. Probably a flow/method of display
issue?

------
fuzzmeister
Doesn't appear to work on Chrome for Mac (4.0.211.2), could someone else
confirm?

~~~
joez
It worked here. Same version.

Er showed me as Hayward whereas I'm in San Francisco. About 30 miles off. But
otherwise it works.

------
mdg
Except for the already-mentioned geo location fail, I think this is a pretty
slick. I live in Columbus, Ohio, and was trying to see if it would mention
tomorrow (9/23) nights Champions League match at Crew stadium. However, it was
not clear how to "change your location".

If you dont mind me asking, do you plan on generating revenue through ads,
being a middle-man to Ticketmaster, or ____ ?

------
comster
a brief description on hn about what your "web app" is would be nice. I could
care less about this one.

~~~
greml1n
How much less could you care?

